# US officers being put under pressure to fast track visas, it is claimed



## Brittanicus

IT’S imperative that Congress passes the “Legal Workforce Act and Birthright Citizenship Act,” before Present Obama and the Liberal extremist Czars uses any more special directives to negatively modify current immigration enforcement. 


Former Sen. Rick Santorum zoomed from the back of the GOP pack on immigration issues to way out FRONT at a C-SPAN televised event in South Carolina last Friday. For the first time in many years, we have a top-contender Presidential candidate who says LEGAL immigration numbers are too high! Congratulations to all of you Santorum supporters who have been pushing him to greatly improve his immigration platform. You succeeded beyond most of our wildest dreams. 


Now, the rest of you who are supporting other GOP and Democratic candidates need to increase your pressure on them to catch up to Santorum. 


READ ALL THE DETAILS, ANALYSIS AT NUMBERSUSA ABOUT HOW SANTORUM WENT FROM D-minus TO A-minus 
IN A RELATIVELY SHORT RESPONSE AT A CANDIDATE FORUM—HE SAID, "(Immigrants) should come to this country based on a whole bunch of different criteria and one of them should not be chain immigration where relatives come into the country because somebody is here. Immediate family is one thing, but extended family is a very different thing." 


If the United States is expected to sustaining its living standards, we must start to conserve our environment and address the use of oil, water and energy. In these current decades we have all observed the deterioration of our highways, infrastructure with clogged traffic lanes that never seem to abate? The continuous requisition for land to build homes, and stretching, concrete pavement that once was farmland. Border states where water supplies are being rationed, because of years of drought. The desperate need for refineries, because of constant production, cannot keep up with demand. Our antiquated national electrical grid that is unable to keep up with requirements, owing to the millions of illegal people who slip across our uneasy border and needing services must be modernized. America, just outside in suburban regions are growing smaller each day, just like the Amazon rain forests. We are daily encroaching on the wild creatures of our lands, who we now find foraging for food in community suburbs--that was once a wilderness. Our President should not be contemplating Amnesty for an unknown number of illegal immigrants or like other administrations keep welcoming over a million legal immigrants annually. Such is the forthcoming harbinger of Overpopulation for future generations. According to the Census Bureau with the current immigration level our population will touch close to a half a billion by 2050. 


More than 65 percent of that growth can be attributed to our current immigration rate and irrational polices. Without changing the direction of our current immigration policies, our population by the year 2100 and 2120 will attain the one billion mark. Is this what we want for our own grandchildren? Then Canadian immigration for years have welcomed without prejudice millions of Asylum seekers, but that is about to change? With Obama in charge altering the direction of our immigration laws by decree, we could become the next target for these people. A large majority of these immigrants come from countries, where there are no real functioning police records, so this country could easily become their destination for ineligible immigrant’s future years. Obama has switched dramatically to halt the ICE effort of mass deportation and unless you have some serious criminal charges against them, there is likelihood; they could be allowed to walk. 

If the Obama presidency is recycled this country could be heading for trouble with lax incompetence of easy access of foreign nationals into through the border and by overstay visitors by aircraft. With no means of tracking aliens as other Industrial nations have accomplished and where even Mexico can track these illegal alien fugitives. But then unlike the Mexican authorities, entering illegally into our sovereign nation our government doesn’t prosecute as a FELONY. As I have said many times before, I believe this was an intended action, so millions of illegal aliens remained unafraid if confronting no real criminal measure if they could bypass the border agents. Both sides of Congress have had the perfect opportunity to trick the General audience that they were enforcing immigration laws, but really just playing lip service to this massive predicament?


----------

